# Pictures from the nationals



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so these were taken by Cheryl Caragan at the show. It was indoors so I really only got video and not pictures but I will post those up later. I also need to put her trophy pictures up but that will be done later.

Riot at 5 months old










































Monsoon
















I love this picture!

















Typhoon

































General Mc Nasty

























Siren
































This picture cracks me up!! I threw a stick and she went crazy!









I took these at the show.
These were of the open ceremonies, Ch of Ch parade
Hank Greenwood








I do not know who this is but they were cute!








I let a little girl show Riot in the Jr class, they didn't win but the they both did great!
















A picture of how it looked for the Invitational









I have more pictures but I will post them later.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG I love General McNasty  These are great pics girl and I am in LOVE with RIOT  And Siren but RIOT is freakin gorgeous, I LOVE his ears  Monsoon and Typhoon are both really gorgeous blue dogs


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMFG! Riot is SO big!!!! <3 <3 <3 Tha picture of Siren when you threw the stick is AWESOME! Beautiful doggies Lisa.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RIOT IS MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

way awsome pics!!!! they all look great!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

awesome pictures Lisa! They all look spectacular! Especially Da Nastayyyy!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Great pix Lisa! I thought this one was so funny that I had to mess with it, hope you don't mind...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MEGAN! ILL LEAVE YOU IN THE BACKWOODS OF KENTUCKY ON THE WAY TO FLORIDA!!! LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

NO!!!

oh wait, hey are there any GP peeps from KY? cuz if so, i'll just have shantel drop me off! 

bahahahha
ok, fine ill ACT like youre keeping riot and then when you get her home ill secretly follow you and then.... STEAL HER!

the plot thickenssss

and jon that picture is hilarious hahahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics!Man riot has really grown up the last few months!!


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

riot HAS grown up alot. they all look good, great pictures. love the tounge sticking ones!

monsoon is still my favorite though.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL General Mc Nasty


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

there looking great as always lisa!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pics + Nice looking dogs = I love them all


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice looking dogs, I especially like Monsoon.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am still having computer issues so I cannot not be on much. You girls crack me up! The way Riot is working out I just might consider giving her to one of you! He drive is not where I expect it right now but I am still hoping it will come along.

Jon that is a great picture! LMAO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YAY ME ME!!
shantel got felony, i want one!!! hahahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

*covers megans mouth*

NO ME ME ME ME!!! Just call me the charity case!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you brat! lolololol. 

ill steal one of em from YOU then! BAAHAHAH


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. DANGIT! And MEG! I love that pic of Rudy in your avatar! Shes lookin so grown up!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i know im so sad! i just saw a picture of her sister today, and she looks even more grown up than my baby! SO SAD!!! she's all growed up *bawls* ok.. kinda grown up. hahhha


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Lisa they all look GREAT!!!!! I always enjoy see photos of your dogs. You gotta love that little Pocket Pit General Mc Nasty!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Lisa they all look GREAT!!!!! I always enjoy see photos of your dogs. You gotta love that little Pocket Pit General Mc Nasty!


And monsoon!!!

beautiful shots, lisa. thanks for sharing


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

as every one has said great pics girl! Typhoon and monsoons head is....spectacular they are so gorgeous. Also....The General hahahaha I dunno what to say...Can I have him?? He is so funny.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! Yeah General is the best pocket pit! lol I never knew such a small dog could bring me such joy! When we go on road trips he keeps me company in the font seat since all the dog are in back in crate or behind the barrier. I am really pleased with how typhoon turned out and original I did not want to repeat the breeding since she has some staff in her ped but for a working dog she has exceeded all my expectations and I am thinking about doing another breeding to see if I can get a bigger litter to evaluate. For those that do not know Dixie only had 2 puppies, one male one female. It's hard trying to decide to breed because I always worry about finding the right homes for the dogs. One of my first litters I kept 8 puppies till around 8 months till I found perfect homes. Talk about about a full house! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

<------right home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but you want a siren pup, and this time it should be a male to go along with all your girls!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that little Mc Nasty is a PUNK! lmao he has more energy than all of those dogs combined... that dog just doesn't know when to quit! He plays a MEAN game of fetch!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah but you want a siren pup, and this time it should be a male to go along with all your girls!!


I do want a Siren pup! And yes, a boy!!! Make that happen!! LOL, or take your time...Im gonna have my hands full for a little bit.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah she goes into heat like one a year!! so we have a while 

I know Shana I need to post a video of general playing fetch, he really is a pushy little ba$tard! lol


----------

